
Debunking a presidential candidate's “secret server” - randomname2
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/11/debunking-trumps-secret-server.html
======
Roritharr
I'm happy about this because this election cycle made it very clear to me how
many of my friends would rather ignore facts and evidence than believe that
CNN/MSNBC are pretty openly reporting things as fact that can't possibly be
known with certainty or are just blatantly wrong to create a narrative.

That's scary stuff. Yes Trump is problematic, but we really don't need to burn
the truth at the stake for this.

~~~
58
CNN is now mixing in pure lies with their usual selective reporting and
narrative spinning. The whole "it's illegal to read the Podesta emails, but
not for us at CNN, so get all your information from us" (not verbatim) is one
good example of that.

MSNBC has had some drone riots lately, with Morning Joe and crew briefly
exiting the matrix to talk about the utterly obvious pay-for-play scheme run
by the Clintons, a scheme that has often amounted to pay-for-weapons with
brutal foreign regimes. They also discussed, but missed the point, an email
where Clinton campaign staff were prepping for how to deal questions about
Bill (e.g. "How is what Bill Clinton did any different than what Bill Cosby
did?"). It was such a marked shift in tone for MSNBC that a lot of Youtube
commenters noticed as well. It's on their official channel even.

------
DamienSF
Wow! The registrant email is emcmullin@cendyn.com which could be Evan
McMullin, the candidate financed by the anti-Trump movement within the GOP.
Would there be a way to verify that Evan McMullin is the real registrant?

~~~
pcr0
If you read the WHOIS screen, it clearly says Emily McMullin.

~~~
Sylorn
Actually it shows "Trump Orgainzation" as the registrant (The typo
"Orgainzation" is actually in the WHOIS record); Emily McMullin is the Admin &
Tech contact.

[https://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.aspx?domain=trump-
email.com](https://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.aspx?domain=trump-email.com)

